# So just a little update on my crayfish. (No pictures)



## datfish (Sep 7, 2012)

He's definitely NOT a Dwarf Orange Crayfish. What I have is a Procambarus clarkii sp. 'Orange', but I keep him happily fed thus he leaves my barbs alone. He's probably the most interesting thing I've ever kept, molts every weekend! I got him on Christmas Eve and since then he's probably quadrupled in size. He went from being the size of a large shrimp hiding beside a massive driftwood to flipping said driftwood over and out of his way. Anyways, just an update so that's it.


----------

